# Most embarassing thing to happen to you at a show



## ilovestitch

I was 13 and it was my very first time in the show ring with my yearling baby. It was at my county fair in the outdoor arena. It had started to rain in the morning and i showed about 11am so by the time it was my turn in the arena i was SO nervous being my first show and the rain just added to it and my yearling was being an idiot in the rain. I was ground driving him in the ring in the rain and all of a sudden he laid down and rolled in the muddy arena and tangled my ground driving lines around all of his legs and it had looped over his neck too! I HAD NOT PREPARED FOR THIS! I was mortified! I had no idea what to do and i was so scared the judge was going to yell at me. I dint know what to do, i walked up to him after he stood up and started to untangle my lines rom his legs andhe just thought this was the funnest thing and he thought it was play time, so he took off to the end of the lines and he was kicking up his legs and rearing and he just thought he was the cutest thing ever. The judge was really nice about it but that was my very first showing experience and i was horrified and i never wanted to show again. Of course i did. But thats my horror story.


----------



## BaliDoll

hahaha awww!

I'm trying to think of something for me, but I honestly can't think of anything that mortifying. Although when I was 13 I was in a trail class, and I thought this was mortifying, lol....

You were suppose to lope over to this bale of hay, get off, put a costume on, and get back on and do your pattern with the costume. Well I did alright, trail always flustered me when I was younger, so when I went to put the costume back, I put everything back and was soooo happy cause we had done pretty well and I get back on and lope off all proud- WHOLE AUDIENCE, i swear, goes.. "YOUR HAT!!!!" and I was like totally embarrassed and felt liek I was wasting the judges time cause I had to go back and get my hat off the hay bales...

Not really too bad but I was embarrassed at the time... more cute/funny now though! heehee


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

i was warming up for a showjumping contest out in a field. i was about 9 at the time. the pony i was on took off on me and super jumped a bunch of branches and i fell off. i ended up going in2 the ring with grass stains on my lovely white jods lol.

also when i was about 9 i was riding the toughest pony to ride at a show at my riding school ( i love riding the horses noone else wants to ride) and he stopped at every single jump. i fell off about 3 r 4 times but i kept getting back up determined to finish the course i finished it in the end

also at a show i was riding the pony who was infamous for never wanting to jump. i decided i was going 2 jump him so i went in and he refused the 1st jump so i spun him round and kicked him into it and he jumped gorgeously then headed for the 2nd one and he put a dirty stop in and did a huuge buck and catapulted me into the cup.... never in my life was i ever in too much pain that i couldnt get back on the horse. thats saying something as my horse fell on me before, ive been kicked as ive fallen, ive been dragged, bein thrown into the fence, been thrown on the jump.


----------



## IheartPheobe

ahh I have a couple. Maybe today at the show when we jumped the WRONG jump? Haha. The course was to go around the outside once, then do the one line again, and then the inside line. so we made too tight a turn to the inside and ended up at the first jump in the closest outside line. lol. being the honest boy he is, zuzu jumped that one. haha. <3
or maybe when rowdy bucked and took off because he didn't particulary enjoy having a little mare up his butt? and didn't stop for like ten minutes? but then wouldn't canter later? gotta love him. . . 
just a little funny: i once walked around a show @ elkrun with a chicken leg in my hand for like an hour. I was hungry and couldn't find a trashcan. xD


----------



## eventerwannabe

Alright guys... You ready for this?

So yesterday was my first show in a couple of months and it was only my second time riding the horse I was showing. I was also showing western, which was my second time ever doing. So I went in to my beginner 2 gate eq. class, and of course no one told me this before my class or during warm up, but my pants had slipped down a little and my shirt was riding up. So I went into my class feeling confident and ready to do my best and hopefully win. By the end of the class people were giggling at me and the judge walked up to me to give me my comments, her only comment was, "Haha, hunny, you really need to do something about that shirt of yours. You were flassing us the entire class." I almost started crying. And it gets even better, MY FRIENDS AND FAMILY WERE LAUGHING AT ME! Oh and get this, it's on video... I might post a picture if I really feel like it. ;] Anyways, and the entire day my dad was making fun of me for it and he knew it was upsetting me really bad.

So that is my horror story. I do have another one, but I will share that after I hear a few more.


Great stories everyone!


----------



## MIEventer

I have 2.

*ahem*

1)

When I was doing Flat Shows, years ago, before I found out how monotonous they were - I was in a Road Hack class or English Pleasure or what have you - cannot remember exactly...I just remember walk,trot,canter in one direction in a big circle and repeating in the opposite direction.

I had to fart really bad. I thought while we were all doing our Posting Trot, I would let it seep out quietly. So I started to let my *** pass the gas - but it wasnt quiet.....it was so loud.

It was so loud, I scared the crap out of my horse. 

I think I scared other horses around me too - not quite sure. I tried to keep my head down aftarwards.

2)

I was at our annual Pony Club Championships and we were doing the Stadium Jumping phase. 

Of course, the course designer had to set up a fan jump. Have I ever ridden a fan jump? Nope. Especially not one so brightly painted in loud colors - I think it was red and orange. Or was it orange and yellow? 

Anyways, it was bright.

Instead of me sitting deep and driving my horse over the fence, I stared at the blood thing instead. Dropped my horse - resulting in him stopping, and me continuing on forward.

I ate dirt, on the other side of the fence. I somehow managed to hold onto the reins????

Anyways, the announcer said "Contrats number *cannot remember* you made it over the fence. Next time, try doing it with your horse"

Everyone started to laugh. 

How emberassing.


----------



## kchfuller

when i was about 10 i was at my first show and we were sitting watching the other classes and my horse was in his stall. well all of the sudden over the loud speaker they announce "someones gray horse is out wandering on the grass grazing" ... i turned around and yep that was my horse. He has opened his stall and let him self out to a snack. Lol ... i was so nervous that day but Adam was cool as a cucumber


----------



## sunshineo0o

I was about 12 years old when I was at a show and it was raining and really muddy. It was my turn to enter the ring and jump the course and when I was going over the last jump my pony slipped and fell and we both went sliding in the mud while everyone was in shock...so for the rest of the show, my brand new white show shirt was covered in mud...as well as my pony...luckily nobody was hurt but I was so embarrassed.


----------



## kchfuller

MIE #1 is great lol!


----------



## Allison Finch

Many years ago I was showing a 4th level dressage test and the horse was doing an incredible test. We finished by coming down the center line and performed a flawless square halt. As I was doing my final salute, the horse lifted up his tail and ripped a fart of astronomical proportions!!! As I was walking toward the judge, before turning to leave the ring (ALWAYS walk to the judge before leaving) The very proper German judge looked at me and said (heavy accent) "OH, how unfortunate!!".

Of course, it didn't count against me, but I almost couldn't hold my hysterical laughter. BTW, we did end up winning the class. He must have been amused after all....


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

most embarassing had to have been when i was about 12. i was showing an arab gelding (Hurricane) in a breed class (hunt seat). We had finished the class and were told to line up for ribbons. Well right as the judge is finishing walking up and down the line, i suddenly feel Hurricane start to stretch out under me. And then he proceeded to pee all the while stretching his neck out and throwing in a grunt or two. So i'm sitting there mortified and to make matters worse, he started a chain reaction. The horse next to him then started to pee and we had about 4 out of 9 in the class pee all bc of my gelding. Luckily, it was a lower level show and the judge apparently had a sense of humor bc we placed third. I never forgot it though =)


----------



## CrazyH0rse

A few months ago I was walking an xc course and the ground was a bit muddy and I was in my show clothes. Anyways i tripped and landed right on my knees in the mud In my white show breeches lol.


----------



## eventerwannabe

That sucks, CH (and im sorry to everyone who got their pretty white breeches all dirty).

My other one was on Maddie, my old lease horse. She was NOT a good match for me at all, but we still tried. Anyways, long story short, she grabbed the bit and ran, lol. Here is the video of that:




 
Lol, we didnt do horrible, but it wasnt my best show to say the very least. She was in heat and was being hot headed, causing me to get tense, causing her to get worse. Just a big chain reaction that I take ful blame for. I was so frusterated that I started to cry. After those two jumps it showed (there were two more before that, that were not on film) she wouldnt stop and I had to circle her a few times before she did. Then I just told the gate person that I couldnt finish my course. That was my first attempt at jumping at a show, and that was a very humbling experience... "/


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

LOL. Shame, I feel sorry for you all. Mine was not that embarassing, and there was also a reason behind it.

Last Saterday, my horse Night Heat had her first show. As I tried to warm her up, she just started to go all crazy, doing loops and stopping at the far side of the arena and refusing to go forward. When I got into the show jumping arena, she stop right by the starting line, and stood staring while I kicked like an idiot. Eventually she went forward and jumped okay, but the the third jump she refused again, and I had to use my crop on her to get her forward.

Later on I found out she had hurt her back the previous day, so I don't blame her.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Oh wow. I've had my jeans rip right down the seat in gymkhanas, my mare bucked and somehow managed to snap the button of my button up shirt so I finished the pattern with my bra hanging out trying to cover them with my arm. 

Same mare bucked and managed to unseat me and I landed in front of the saddle on her neck (I was maybe 10?) I finished the pattern and managed to get 4th!  

Im always getting embarrassed at shows.


----------



## dynamite.

I wasn't showing on this day, but my sister and girls from my barn were. I didn't know the door was locked, so I pulled it and set the car alarm off :|

And this summer I worked with willow in playday stuff. She was doing really well so I was excited to take her in our schooling show. Well, I forgot how she has very strong herd problems and acts all freaky when shes in a large group of horses, so for the first half of the show she bucked so many times (didn't get me off though ) and for the second half (which was when all the games were) she was too tired to run so she jogged and loped every **** pattern. We didn't place in anything (except for pole bending because she spooked at something and ran home really fast) and everyone thought we had major problems.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Spastic_Dove said:


> Oh wow. I've had my jeans rip right down the seat in gymkhanas, my mare bucked and somehow managed to snap the button of my button up shirt so I finished the pattern with my bra hanging out trying to cover them with my arm.


OMG! That must've been terrible!


----------



## eventerwannabe

That sucks SD! I would just about die if that happened, but yeah, totally understand about that. Pretty much the same thing happened to me... With the whole flashing people thing... "/


----------



## Haley

I, have thankfully never done anything /had anything happen to me that's SUPER embarrassing. The most is forgetting a pattern.


----------



## brookelovesparelli

Well it wasn't that bad.... But on Tuesday last week (20/10/09) I was busting to go to the toilet & it was lunch time, 5 min before I had to be on my horse and in the ring. So I decided to go, in front of the car... No other floats were in front, we were way up the other end.... well as soon as i you know.... A 'P' plater drove past in his ute, with his window down... all i could do was laugh!


----------



## Void

I tore my labia and bled everywhere


----------



## eventerwannabe

Eek, how did that happen?!


----------



## Void

eventerwannabe said:


> Eek, how did that happen?!


Victory Gallop gone wrong.


Edit: Forgot to add that after the blood clotted and my saddle was sufficiently cleaned by others since I was incapacitated I continued to compete, man I went through a lot of breeches that horse show. After that I decided I needed a nicer saddle.


----------



## CrazyH0rse

eventerwannabe said:


> That sucks, CH (and im sorry to everyone who got their pretty white breeches all dirty).
> "/


well there was a four letter word blurted out when it happened lol


----------



## eventerwannabe

Haha! I totally understand that CH! xD

And that sucks Void!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Void said:


> I tore my labia and bled everywhere


Eina! Did that hurt?


----------



## VanillaBean

not me but my friend forgot the jump course and did the wrong one...it was so sad she was crying and such

My other friens (stupid) horse refused the jumps which led to my horse doing the same and many others did also...she was hanging on his neck and crying and laughing


----------



## Void

flamingauburnmustang said:


> Eina! Did that hurt?


What do you think?


Of course it hurt. I felt like i was dying.


----------



## Jillyann

YIKES Void!!! Ouch!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Void said:


> What do you think?
> 
> 
> Of course it hurt. I felt like i was dying.


Ouch. I'm sorry for you. I hope that never happens to me.... :-(


----------



## RubaiyateBandit

I have a few....
I was running Magic in a barrel race (maybe her second or third show), and we cut the first barrel too short and knocked it over. Magic barely paused to cowkick the barrel as it fell, it landed back upright, and then she bolted off to the second barrel before I'd quite comprehended what had happened, and the crowd just laughed. I got docked for the fallen barrel, but the judge came up after and said that she wasn't sure if that counted as grabbing the barrel or not. XD

I was showing 2-Pak in a Walk/Trot class, and he was doing all right considering his lack of showing experience. We passed the announcer's booth on the rail, and I gently encouraged him to stay on the rail, since he'd spooked at it the last time around, and he did, although he kept his head turned to stare at it. I figured I'd let him, just so long as he didn't spook. Well, he kept staring at that announcer's booth all the way down the rail, and when we got to the turn, he was still staring, and I couldn't get him to straighten his neck to turn the opposite direction.... so he walked right into the gates, stopped, and turned his head to stare at the gate he'd run into before spooking at them! XD Then during the lineup, he flexed his head back, rested his chin on my boot, and fell asleep, refusing to straighten his neck until the other horses started leaving! Needless to say, he didn't place. ^^;


----------



## RubaiyateBandit

Oh, and another.... Tanner got really hot-headed with me just before her run on barrels, and I paced her up and down the fence a few times to get her to settle down enough to run well, and just as she started to calm down, I turned her to the first barrel and let her go. She threw her head back and made a huge starting leap, and I was jerked forward enough that I smacked my nose into the back of her head. I didn't realize I had a bloody nose until about the second barrel, and by then, she was doing so well, I just ignored it and kept going. She did her best time yet, and I came out of the ring with blood streaming down my face and a rapidly forming black eye. And, of course, Magic's run was coming up... I stuffed tissue in my nose and ran off to warm her up before my mother could drag me off to the hospital. I ran Magic, and was starting to feel lightheaded by the time I was leaving the ring, and stopped halfway through the gate without really realizing it... and then just passed out right there in the saddle. The gate keeper caught me when I fell, I'm told, and someone must've grabbed Magic. I was only out for a little bit, and as soon as I could stand, I was insisting that I had to go cool down Magic or she'll cramp up and won't run poles, and my Mom practically tied me to the car's front seat and asked Mark (a friend of mine) to "do whatever needs to be done" with the horses while she ran me to the hospital. Apparently, I'd gotten a very mild concussion at some point (I suspect it was the day before... my dad broke his tractor and had me steer while he pulled it back up the hill, but he didn't realize that the wheel won't turn when the engine isn't running, and ignored my yelling, then ended up dragging the tractor into a ditch and flipping it on it's side with me in the cab) and the hit to the face/barrel racing had agravated it.


----------



## kchfuller

^ah the 2-Pak story is cute!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

RubaiyateBandit said:


> Oh, and another.... Tanner got really hot-headed with me just before her run on barrels, and I paced her up and down the fence a few times to get her to settle down enough to run well, and just as she started to calm down, I turned her to the first barrel and let her go. She threw her head back and made a huge starting leap, and I was jerked forward enough that I smacked my nose into the back of her head. I didn't realize I had a bloody nose until about the second barrel, and by then, she was doing so well, I just ignored it and kept going. She did her best time yet, and I came out of the ring with blood streaming down my face and a rapidly forming black eye. And, of course, Magic's run was coming up... I stuffed tissue in my nose and ran off to warm her up before my mother could drag me off to the hospital. I ran Magic, and was starting to feel lightheaded by the time I was leaving the ring, and stopped halfway through the gate without really realizing it... and then just passed out right there in the saddle. The gate keeper caught me when I fell, I'm told, and someone must've grabbed Magic. I was only out for a little bit, and as soon as I could stand, I was insisting that I had to go cool down Magic or she'll cramp up and won't run poles, and my Mom practically tied me to the car's front seat and asked Mark (a friend of mine) to "do whatever needs to be done" with the horses while she ran me to the hospital. Apparently, I'd gotten a very mild concussion at some point (I suspect it was the day before... my dad broke his tractor and had me steer while he pulled it back up the hill, but he didn't realize that the wheel won't turn when the engine isn't running, and ignored my yelling, then ended up dragging the tractor into a ditch and flipping it on it's side with me in the cab) and the hit to the face/barrel racing had agravated it.


LOL. I hav'nt ever fainted off a horse. I would like to try it (definately not at a show) = D


----------



## aussielover310

I put my pants on backwards...two years in a row.

First year was western. Luckily someone caught it before I had to go into a class so I went and changed.

Second year...was english. Wasn't so lucky that year. I went through two classes with my breeches on backwards. My best friend came up to me after the class & informed me that I had a button on the back of my breeches and not the front.

I was mortified, but I laughed about it. It's now an inside joke with my barn. They all check to make sure I have my pants on right before going into a class


----------



## paintsrule

I dont think ive ever laughed harder at a thread...man these are fantastic!


----------



## eventerwannabe

paintsrule said:


> I dont think ive ever laughed harder at a thread...man these are fantastic!


Thanks paintrules!

By the way, feel free to post funny stories about you schooling at home too!


----------



## LeahKathleen

Well, I don't have any show stories, but I have ripped my jeans down he seat whilst demonstrating to a student how to mount up... >.>

Needless to say, that pair of jeans was retired, and the lesson did not get far.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

LOL. This story was not at a show, but it's still funny. At a ranch I was galloping a horse towards the stables, and I tried to slow him down but he would'nt stop. At the last minute he did stop and I came somersaulting off his back and landed on my butt. Everyone just laughed.


----------



## Allison Finch

I had a similar feinting story.
I was riding prelim in a horse trials in Pen. I had a bad fall, and back then, you were allowed to remount and continue on course. I was very determined to finish. I had no more faults and finished the course. As soon as I went through the finish flags and slowed down, I feinted dead away. Yup, major concussion with three days of major puking.

I love the story of the barrel horse kicking the barrel back upright. I think that horse is worth a million bucks (hmm maybe I should say dollars?). I think you may have protested the penalty.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit

Allison Finch said:


> I love the story of the barrel horse kicking the barrel back upright. I think that horse is worth a million bucks (hmm maybe I should say dollars?). I think you may have protested the penalty.


Ahah, Magic hates it when she knocks over barrels! She knocked one over in practice once, and got so upset, she kicked the barrel halfway across the arena! At first I thought she was spooking at teh falling barrel, so I went about leading her to a barrel and then just knocking it over, but she didn't care, so I've figured that it's just a tick of hers. It also gives me a really good reason to keep from knocking over barrels! 
Even if I'd protested it, I wouldn't have placed... I think I was running just under 30 seconds at the time.


----------



## Diegosmom

Might be a bit too graphic.But when I was 7 my cherry popped.I was riding a sheltland and I guess in the bounce up my mom saw what had happened and jumpped the rails and snatched me off the horse and walked me across the areana to the bathroom..She was more scared then I was..Best part about this is was at the Walking Horse Celebration.So ide say about 1000 people saw.After mom had figuered out what happened she felt more embarresed then I was and then had to explain to me what had happened and that the same thing happened to her.Best part was yes I was wearing ALL WHITE


----------



## XivoShowjumper

Ahh diegosmum u would have had no idea  i find that funny though..... 

my stories
- i went to get a snowcone- when i came back i jumped the fence and split my breeches.

o - i was at a showjumping championships and i was doing the six bar- got a bit carried away and overreleased i fell off my horse and over the jump and she followed and when she landed it was on my arm and leg (crotch region) she tried hard not to but she was in the air so i don't blame her... anyway her shoe tore my breeches right open and god was i in pain but i saw that the ambulance officer that was racing towards me was a fat old man -- well i didn't want him checking me out so i got back on my horse and rode away.... well i went to hospital after i had taken care of my horse 

i also think that once i went up to accept a trophy that wasn't mine- cause i wasn't listening oops


----------



## equiniphile

Haha! I don't show, but reading all those was sure amusing lol xD


----------



## StormyBlues

Well at the last show I was at I was walking with a friend of mine as he was cooling his horse out after XC, he made me angry and I ALMOST gave him a nice mud-boot mark on his clean white breechs, but im to nice.

Now when I was at a camp with my trainer it had DOWNPOURED and the arena was really muddy. I was joking with my friends about how funny it would be if someone fell. I was that someone.


----------



## LoveStory10

I was riding my schoolmaster Bishop at a show, warming up, nd I was SO proud cause you know... he's a schoolmaster and NEVER does ANYTHING bad! you can picture what happened next 

I was cantering towards a warm up jump, an oxer, when I felt his strides change, then he took off THREE strides early and jumped this 60cm like a metre 20!!! needless to say I ended up in the dirt...


----------



## IheartPheobe

ohimigosshh. had a gymkana two or more weeks ago, and we had a race where we were supposed to put on a jacket over our clothes and ride back. soo i ripped the jacket. haha. teammates were not happy with me


----------



## RubaiyateBandit

Not mine but... A friend of mine and I were playing a game at horse camp a few years ago. Everyone was split into two teams, and each team had two buckets and a cup. We had to run to the far bucket, scoop out water, run back and dump the water into the closer bucket, and then switch to the next team member. My friend's horse ran up to the bucket full of water and stopped as she tried to reach the bucket.... and then her horse just turned and drank all the water right there. XD


----------



## equiniphile

flamingauburnmustang said:


> LOL. I hav'nt ever fainted off a horse. I would like to try it (definately not at a show) = D


Haha I've never fainted ever


----------



## kchfuller

i have fainted from heat exhaustion ...


----------



## StormyBlues

I almost fainted when one of my mares was bleeding. I can handle all other horse's blood but my own


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

StormyBlues said:


> I almost fainted when one of my mares was bleeding. I can handle all other horse's blood but my own


^That is strange... :lol: :lol:

I once fainted from the heat of the bonfire at Easter mass...ON THE ALTER! Real embarrassing... 

Never on a horse though. I'd still like to try it though....


----------



## StormyBlues

Yeah, it is, lol! My mom fainted off her 18.2HH gleding once...


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Ooooooooo ouch! That must have hurt! :-|

With a horse that big, you would need a parachute! :wink:


----------



## StormyBlues

haha, i wasn't there that day but I heard about it!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

LOL. Hopefully there were no broken bones. :wink:


----------



## kchfuller

when i fainted i didn't fall off... just kinda slumped over and the horse stopped- lucky me with a nice safe horse!


----------



## StormyBlues

nope, she was totally fine!


----------



## Tayz

Wow, some interesting stories!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Tayz said:


> Wow, some interesting stories!


That's for sure!


----------



## EventinginMI

I have one, not nearly as horrid as all the rest.

My horse and I were at an event this year, our first one ever as a team, and I felt _awesome. _We had an amazing warm-up for our dressage, and we headed over to the dressage ring to ride our test. On the way over, Zip spooked at a baby stroller headed the other way. I recovered from that, no biggie, got him paying attention again, got back into my mindset. I hear the bell, enter at my trot, had a beautiful centerline, and was so focused on that perfect line I had just ridden... Zip kept that line right on over that tiny little white fence and up to the judge's booth.

I was disappointed, to say the least.


----------



## MIEventer

lol. Where was that? Derbyshire?


----------



## EventinginMI

Yep, that was most definitely us at Derbyshire this year- were you there?? =]
Never going to happen again, that's for sure!!


----------



## StormyBlues

Haha, I would bet it would be the worst feeling to get E'd in Dressage!


----------



## HorseOfCourse

One time I was a little late arriving to a show, but not to the point I missed any classes, they hadn't even started yet and I was either in #5 or #8, and I was riding with my trainer because I had to get my horse in the trailer and she'd just take us since she had another horse to take, too. Well anyways, I got my horse out, and my aunt had brought our trailer since it had all the tack and my show clothes in it and such, so I got my horse out and took her over to the trailer and tied her up, then just jumped in the tack room of the trailer to change into my show shirt. I got in, closed the door, and after I was changing realized that I had locked myself in there. I had to call my mom, because thank god I had my cell phone on me because I usually dont at shows. My entire family laughed at me, but I ended up winning that class and being eligible for the grand/reserve grand champion class.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Gosh! That must really have been embarrassing! If you didn't have your cell....I don't want to even think about that..... :lol:


----------



## 98sara

*Embarassing*

One time I was showing and I had a really bad problem. My pony was kinda lame. She trotted every jump and she's a small pony and the jumps were either 2.3 or 2.0 ( I don't remember).:?


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Shame, poor girl. Was she alright in the end though? :smile:


----------



## Dartanion

Ok soooo don't make fun of me too badly please >.< *big sigh* ok I won't beat around the bush.... I was at a kind of playday hunter show thingy and I entered the ring and did my course. It wasn't perfect probably 3rdish I was thinking (ended up 2nd woot) BUT when I came out of the ring it felt like I had pee'd my pants?!:? If you didn't guess it I started my period >.< :shock: My friend came trotting up to me and said "I have spare jods and a tampon in the trailer" I about died >.< we had a male judge too >.< OMG so everytime I 2pointed over a jump... bloody mess... ew omg! it was horrible. (Btw this happened about a year ago lol so when I was 19ish) yeah it sucked lol.


----------



## ridergirl23

Dartanion said:


> Ok soooo don't make fun of me too badly please >.< *big sigh* ok I won't beat around the bush.... I was at a kind of playday hunter show thingy and I entered the ring and did my course. It wasn't perfect probably 3rdish I was thinking (ended up 2nd woot) BUT when I came out of the ring it felt like I had pee'd my pants?!:? If you didn't guess it I started my period >.< :shock: My friend came trotting up to me and said "I have spare jods and a tampon in the trailer" I about died >.< we had a male judge too >.< OMG so everytime I 2pointed over a jump... bloody mess... ew omg! it was horrible. (Btw this happened about a year ago lol so when I was 19ish) yeah it sucked lol.


omg! thats a bad one! its a darn good thing in dressage we sit down all the time and have logn coats! that is still my biggest fear tho! escpecially because the dressage world is so small, and nobody would ever let me forget it


----------



## Abnormal

Not my story, but at one of my pony club meetings one girl told us that when she was taking a rating test her horse, (which I now am half leasing), stopped in front of the hay bale they were going to jump, and started EATING OFF OF IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GamingGrrl

I went into the wrong class at my first show.... *facepalm* walk trot canter instead of walk trot. I was beet red and quickly escorted myself from the ring.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore

I just read through a few pages, and died laughing at a few of them. (especially MIEventer's posting trot story)

The most embarrassing thing was probably during a pleasure class. Major was going at a very nice, relaxed lope... showed no indication of bucking/rearing, he's normally a very calm horse as well so it's not in his character. But, as we turn the corner, he throws a buck and steps off to the side. I fell off since I was so relaxed and in a "mode". I think the judge was just as shocked as I was! I got back on, but needless to say, we didn't win the class.  I had a bruise on my side for a good week or so. We won the next one though!


----------



## Canterklutz

My mare completely flipped out at a fake hunter show when we were going round the ring and "the mob" caught up to her. She lashed out at the other horses and went into a bucking fit (she had a red ribbon too). Ya, we got kicked out. 

My gelding would always explode into rearing tantrums at shows because he couldn't handle the stimulation and couldn't stand still and watch the other competitors before our turn. People would freak out which would make him 10x worse. Some random trainer came and yelled at him which nearly got me thrown off. The one show he was actually behaving himself...well all was going fantastic until we ended up getting kicked out because he randomly decided to mount some kid's pony. :shock:


----------



## Reno Bay

*sigh* Here we go...

12 years old, schooling show, nice light breeches.
Doing a jumping class on a grey Arabian mare.

Um...let's just say premenstrual cramps didn't happen for me until I was 13.
Had a nice freaking red stain down the inner thigh of my breeches...

Come to think of it...the same darn thing happened when I was in a lesson...bareback...on a grey horse.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Instead of saying sir to the judge (he was a man of course, lol) I said ma'am...My face went pale after that and I immediately corrected myself. He laughed, glad he wasn't too offended by it!


----------



## BarrelBunny

Oh gosh.. 

We went to a barrel race a few years back. I finished warming up my gelding and was super proud of him because he was in his zone and ready to work. He stood perfectly while we waited for our turn to go into the arena and make our run. When it was our turn, I trotted/loped him in a nice right circle, making sure he was on the correct lead, then straightened him out to go into the ring and make our run. Well, a lady on her horse got in the way, and I ended up having to swerve at a dead run going into the arena. That put us in a bad position going to the first barrel. Then, a flipping pothole just HAD to be in the way, and apparently my horse wasn't watching his feet, and he tripped, making me lose BOTH of my stirrups. Meanwhile, the horn caught my shirt, which kindly tore open, and my girls were hanging out flashing everybody.. I managed to cover them, but I felt like I was flopping all over the place. I got lots of laughs out of that one, haha. We finished our run and placed just out of the money. Lets just say I was just as red as I am right now remembering the incident, and am privileged enough to NEVER forget it.. :-( lol


----------



## farmpony84

I took a horse I was free leasing. Gorgeous, most beautiful pure black TWH you ever did see... I took his bridle apart and cleaned it up (western bridle) and put the bit on upside down AND backwards. Rode him in an English class walk trot canter (walking horse mind you)... and decided to do a jumping class, beginner, 4 jumps at 18". Horse never jumped before... We plowed through every fence...

After the class the judge called me over and explained the bit was upside down and backwards, she also explained that you don't post on a walking horse....

Come to think of it... I wasn't really embarrassed... I was in hog heaven... at a schooling show on a PRIVATE horse for the first time EVER.....

I had the best time and I brought home a ribbon in the grooming and showmanship class.....

Sigh.....Good memories....


----------



## COWCHICK77

Got asked to head for someone at a rodeo in the team roping. Borrowed a horse that hadn't been ridden in a year and was a heel horse.
Fast steers, got beat bad out of the box, last ditch attempt to get him caught at the end of the arena, I leaned way out and chucked my rope. Since he was a heel horse he stopped hard and I was way out of position- I ended up riding his poll and trying to gracefully slide off like "I meant to do that". 
End of team roping career.


----------



## howrsegirl123

Oh God...my horse's second show, we were cantering, he keeps getting faster and faster, racing the others, I'm trying to slow him down but he's not listening, we're FLYING around the arena, until finally I turn him in a circle and he calms down. It was really embarrassing for me, but people were cheering.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123

Oh...and at one show I entered an open walk trot class, thought I did pretty well but didn't place. When to another show there, found out it wasn't a hunt seat class, just western. Probably why I didn't place... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123

MIEventer said:


> I have 2.
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> 1)
> 
> When I was doing Flat Shows, years ago, before I found out how monotonous they were - I was in a Road Hack class or English Pleasure or what have you - cannot remember exactly...I just remember walk,trot,canter in one direction in a big circle and repeating in the opposite direction.
> 
> I had to fart really bad. I thought while we were all doing our Posting Trot, I would let it seep out quietly. So I started to let my *** pass the gas - but it wasnt quiet.....it was so loud.
> 
> It was so loud, I scared the crap out of my horse.
> 
> I think I scared other horses around me too - not quite sure. I tried to keep my head down aftarwards.
> 
> 2)
> 
> I was at our annual Pony Club Championships and we were doing the Stadium Jumping phase.
> 
> Of course, the course designer had to set up a fan jump. Have I ever ridden a fan jump? Nope. Especially not one so brightly painted in loud colors - I think it was red and orange. Or was it orange and yellow?
> 
> Anyways, it was bright.
> 
> Instead of me sitting deep and driving my horse over the fence, I stared at the blood thing instead. Dropped my horse - resulting in him stopping, and me continuing on forward.
> 
> I ate dirt, on the other side of the fence. I somehow managed to hold onto the reins????
> 
> Anyways, the announcer said "Contrats number *cannot remember* you made it over the fence. Next time, try doing it with your horse"
> 
> Everyone started to laugh.
> 
> How emberassing.


That first one made me laugh so hard!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponyface

erm..we went to this show and i was all like "LOOK at my horse she's the nicest QH you ever saw and we gonna kiiiiick your batootie"

and really we looked like this









in every class
oops
this was two years ago mind you we don't look this nasty anymore


----------

